# Garage makeover



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

This is my new garage, moved into our new house back in March and have been trying to do a few things as I go along, not perfect yet but getting there…..

House has an extension built on the side and the integral garage was also extended at the same time. While it's not a double garage, it's still a decent size at 3.6m x 4.9. Lighting was also pretty good and two fluorescent tubes providing plenty of light.

This is how the garage looked after moving in, not too bad….




























The floor was pretty even just a crack that needed filling where it had been extended, easily filled.










There were a couple of holes in the roof where the plasterboard had been cut out after a leak, again easily filled.










Next up was to paint the walls white










Then onto the floor, I'd desperately like some floor tiles but with so much other work to be done in the rest of the house, these will have to wait for now. Eying up some floor tiles from Mototile for the future though  http://mototile.com

Having decided to paint the floor, I had to then choose which paint to use. having had a search on detailing World and other forums I finally decided on Regal Epoxy paint. http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/epoxy-floor-paint.html

This is a two part system that consists of a First coat floor sealer, followed by a top coat. The Regal paints are available in a wide range of colours and I was going go for the safe option of grey but then decided I'd go for post office red instead 

Swept out and jet washed first and left to dry



















Ready to get started










first up was the base coat, went on pretty easily, having watched some youtube vids on applying the paint I opted for the pour the paint over the floor method and then spread and rollered it on. I have to say that the smell was pretty pungent and it stank the whole house out for a couple of days, even though I had the garage door open when I did it. The wife wasn't happy about that! 




























Top coat when on easily enough after the base coat had dried.

Next up was storage. I love the modular units that are available from Dura and alike but they are pretty damn expensive, so out of the question for now. As my brother-in-law was doing my kitchen, I got him to source these wall mounted corner units, nice quality and pretty big.










Now filled with some products 










I then added two free standing plastic units, got these from Garage Pride http://www.garagepride.co.uk The larger one I've filled with all the non car/detailing stuff, paint etc. the smaller one I've used for microfibres and applicators etc.




























Also added a couple of stickers to the side of the larger unit....










Renaultsport toolbox 



















which I've actually filled with detailing bits and pieces rather than tools :lol:










Made this with a piece of wood from Homebase that cost £2, painted it and added a few hooks from Ebay. I'm not known for my DIY skills so was quite pleased with that 










Simple hook for foam lance










Now to add some pictures to brighten the walls. I made these acrylics prints at work, mounted away from the wall using 'stand offs', quite like the modern look and a change from a framed print or canvas.














































This print was ordered from http://www.evoprints.com so many nice prints on there it was difficult to choose, opted for this one in the end, I'll be having a GTR and GT3 when my numbers come up :lol: framed at a local picture framers.










A Special sign added 










Seeing as we share the same surname, sticker added 










plus a 2012 Renaultsport calendar










So this is what it looks like at the moment, as I say, not perfect but a nice space.



















Finding the time to detail and play around with the car is difficult with work, kids etc. but the garage is at least wide enough so I can disappear in there and spend some time when the kids are in bed.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

looks good mate


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

veeery tidy. so jealous!  want a garage for car, mines filled with work ****


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

this is lovely mate. Really good transformation.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Really jelous!
I WANT A CAR HOUSE! 
nice turnaround


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

You KNOW you smashed it don't ya!!! Looks absolutely fab and a brilliant turnaround!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats a cracking space now top work :thumb: 

those frames look ideal for the artwork i've got to go up in my unit when I get round to it! have you got any links or info on them at all ?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice man cave! :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent job!! Jeaous? Moi? :wave:

Can I ask why you didn't paint the section of wall where your boiler is [looks like that anyway  ] ?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Sweet, like the floor how much was the paint?


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks great dude! Nice and tidy loving the floor colour too


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great improvement! 

Nice RS too!


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

beautiful place to be! Love it mate


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good. Like the look of them cupboards on the wall.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks great mate! nice car too.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments, very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Cracking job mate and a credit to you!:thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> Thats a cracking space now top work :thumb:
> 
> those frames look ideal for the artwork i've got to go up in my unit when I get round to it! have you got any links or info on them at all ?


Thanks mate 

With the acrylic prints, the image itself is actually printed on a transparent material that is stuck to the bottom piece of acrylic, the top piece of acrylic is then mounted on top, so unfortunately any existing piece of artwork wouldn't work with these.

if you have any digital artwork you want printing and mounting in this way give me a shout, send a PM :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work looks great know


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Excellent job!! Jeaous? Moi? :wave:
> 
> Can I ask why you didn't paint the section of wall where your boiler is [looks like that anyway  ] ?


cheers mate 

When I was first painting the garage, the Mrs decided to store a stack of removal boxes in that corner of the garage  I have since painted that last piece of wall :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good mate. It's nice to actually see a garage you can fit a car in. Modern built garages are proportioned for toy cars me thinks!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

cleancar said:


> Sweet, like the floor how much was the paint?


Thanks mate :thumb:

Total cost of base coat/sealer and the top coat was £61 plus VAT.

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/epoxy-floor-paint.html


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great work looks great know


Derekh929, thank you, your garage is truly an inspiration, if mine ends up looking half as good I'll be happy! :thumb:

I need those floor tiles to finish it off!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks great mate.. Was the 5ltr enough then? And where did you get your RS parking sign?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good mate, given me some ideas for my garage once I've cleared it out.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

losi_8_boy said:


> Looks great mate.. Was the 5ltr enough then? And where did you get your RS parking sign?


cheers mate :thumb:

yes, the 5ltr was plenty for my size garage (4.9 x 3.6 metres), which is bigger than the average size single garage.

Made the RS sign myself mate, drop me a PM :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Scoobr said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> With the acrylic prints, the image itself is actually printed on a transparent material that is stuck to the bottom piece of acrylic, the top piece of acrylic is then mounted on top, so unfortunately any existing piece of artwork wouldn't work with these.
> 
> if you have any digital artwork you want printing and mounting in this way give me a shout, send a PM :thumb:


will do cheers man :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks awasome mate good work

quick question though is it 4.9m wide and 3.6 long 
just sizeing up for mine lol


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great looking garage


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

shudaman said:


> looks awasome mate good work
> 
> quick question though is it 4.9m wide and 3.6 long
> just sizeing up for mine lol


shudaman, 3.6 wide :thumb:


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

That's a nice garage, neat and not cluttered.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely chap


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice space


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Minor update....

A couple of extra prints put on the walls to brighten things up a bit



















plus a couple of Renaultsport signs



















and this one...










Now saving hard for those floor tiles!


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Really good turn around on the garage .... I wish I owned my own place so I could invest some time and money in to the 'man cave' however with my current situation of renting the property, this is just not feasible....

One day though.....one day


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfection personified , everything as it should be and the available space used to it s maximum , very very nice .:thumb:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Fantastic transformation looks good, you should be proud


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I forgot to ask where you got your acrylics frames from seen a few online wondered about making my own, thanks Derek


----------



## An-dy (Mar 19, 2011)

That paint looks good. I need to do my garage soon so I may get some of that.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Love it! 

Rs boys rule


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Derekh929

Image itself I printed at work on a clear film like material, it is then stuck to the bottom piece of acrylic, the other piece of acrylic is clear and simply sits on top.

We have a supplier that we use, PM me if you need any more info. It isn't especially cheap but thought it made a change from the norm.

I have also done one for the house of my lad playing footie, this one is a little bigger, A2 in size.


----------

